# how many calories does breastfeeding burn?



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I find contradicting information on the net. Most websites seem to say something about 500-600 calories. Another said 1500-1800, or did they misphrase it meaning a lactating woman should eat so many calories in a day? Another one said 300-600. Now 300 calories seems to be very little when you're exclusively nursing, how would any baby put on weight on 300 calories?

Please enlighten me.

edit: please move I thought I was in the breastfeeding forum, must have clicked the wrong one on the ad page.


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

I didn't find this in the BF board...so I thought I'd reply here...

I remember it being 'up to 1000calories' burned a day (extra!) for exclusive bfing

Having said that...it may mean that you only burn 500 a day exclusively nursing a 3 month old, but 1000 calories if exclusively nursing a 10month old!

I exclusively nursed dd until she was almost 1 yr old...she had NOTHING else in her mouth but breast milk until then...and I know I was eatting like a horse and still losing/maintaining weight!


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I've read that the average is supposed to be 500-700 calories per day. I think that 1800 calories is the minimum Mom should be eating and that suggested is about 2700 per day.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I just borrowed a book from LLL about nursing and trying to lose weight, and the author said the 2700 calories often suggested is too much for many BFing moms (particularly those who worked outside the home prior to SAHMing) and suggested 2200 or so for most average-sized moms to maintain weight while nursing. I am a much larger than average-sized mom and I am losing on about 2000 calories a day, so who knows?


----------

